# Planning-Free House Extension



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

How big an extension can one put onto a house without having to seek planning permission? Is it a figure in sq. metres (or sq. feet) or is there a maximum length or width? Does it apply equally to the front and rear of a house?


----------



## tester1 (28 Mar 2009)

40sq metres to the rear of your house as far as I know. It cannot be seen from the front of the house, has to be same roof height. 
Be careful as this includes any previous extensions ie the 40 sq metres and some builds have a clause in their conditions whereby any future extensions etc have to apply for planning. 

Best to check with your local authoriy to be safe.


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

Thanks, Tester. We're just considering options at the moment but it would be at the rear of the house (two storey) and would be a ground floor extension only. I obviously would check with the Local Authority but I was just interested in getting a bit of info tonight while I'm waiting for the match to start.


----------



## rosemartin (28 Mar 2009)

thinking of doing same lex at moment but to the side,  have people coming on mondays for drawings and cost so will be interested to see how much cost will be,will have to get planning but not expecting much problems there,  cost will be everything


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

rosemartin said:


> thinking of doing same lex at moment but to the side, have people coming on mondays for drawings and cost so will be interested to see how much cost will be,will have to get planning but not expecting much problems there, cost will be everything


 
Same here, Rose. I'm sure that we could get it done a lot cheaper now than we could have a few years ago.


----------



## rosemartin (30 Mar 2009)

archetict here gone with plans and will see what he comes up with, then put it out to tenders,


----------



## leelee (1 Apr 2009)

this is a good publication without the complicated jargon, about what you can/cant do, size to extend etc from Dept. of Environ 

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,1586,en.pdf


----------

